# Wildlachse in Grönland für 12 Jahre geschützt



## Ørret (24. Juli 2018)

*AW: Wildlachse in Grönland für 12 Jahre geschützt*

War glaube ich schon mal Thema hier, war ja auch schließlich schon im Mai......besser spät als nie:q

http://wanderfische.eu/index.php?op...chsschutz-auf-see&catid=97&lang=de&Itemid=134


----------



## Georg Baumann (25. Juli 2018)

*AW: Wildlachse in Grönland für 12 Jahre geschützt*

Danke! Wir finden, dass das eine Startseitenmeldung wert ist, da es zeigt, dass es woanders zu funktionieren scheint. Ich weiß, dass an den Bodden auch immer mal die Idee eines Fonds rumgeistert, der dazu beitragen soll, die Boddenfischerei auf Hecht zu reduzieren oder auszusetzen. Keine Ahnung, was daraus geworden ist.


----------



## BERND2000 (25. Juli 2018)

*AW: Wildlachse in Grönland für 12 Jahre geschützt*



bastido schrieb:


> Ich finde es auch immer schön zu sehen was alles gehen kann wenn man nicht in unflexibele EU Administration eingebunden ist.




Läuft bei uns eher umgekehrt.
Zum Schutz einiger Fischer, verringert man eher die Entnahme durch Angler.
Oder betrachtet es als Normal sie auf den Weidegründen zu befischen ohne die Entnahme regeln zu wollen.


:mNa ja, Deutschland ist ja nun auch nicht das Vorbild bei Erhalt oder Wiederansiedlung, wir versuchen es halt auch ein bischen.#t


----------



## Georg Baumann (25. Juli 2018)

*AW: Wildlachse in Grönland für 12 Jahre geschützt*

Das hat doch nichts mit EU-Regelungen zu tun, oder täusche ich mich? Lachse sind doch nicht EU-weit quotiert, sondern das ist Ländersache. Könnte so also auch bei uns mit Lachsen oder Boddenhechten umgesetzt werden. 

In Island wird der von Anglern gefangene Fisch in die Gesamtquote mit eingerechnet. Den Fang müssen die Angler bei den Fischern abliefern und kriegen im Gegenzug ein paar Filets. Das ist aus meiner Sicht zwar eine gute Praxis, aber hat nichts mit dem Fördern des Angelns zu tun, sondern vielmehr dem Schutz der Erwerbsfischer. Aber solange alle zufrieden sind, ist es ein sehr gutes System, das vor Überfischung schützt.


----------



## Georg Baumann (25. Juli 2018)

*AW: Wildlachse in Grönland für 12 Jahre geschützt*

Ok, danke für die Info. wir haben in Island den Fang direkt am Hafen in die Fischfabrik geben müssen, aber natürlich konnten wir fürs Abendessen soviel mitnehmen, wie wir wollten. Fällt bei den Gesamtmengen aber wohl kaum ins Gewicht. Mir wurde es so erklärt, dass den Isländern ganz wichtig ist, dass sie eine Kontrolle über die gefangene Gesamtmenge behalten. Daher sollte der von Anglern gefangene Fisch auch mit in die Quote gehen.


----------



## Ørret (25. Juli 2018)

*AW: Wildlachse in Grönland für 12 Jahre geschützt*

Und warum muss er quotiert werden? Weil Berufsfischer ihn ausbeuten ohne sich meines Wissens in irgendeiner Form an Besatzprogrammen zu beteiligen....das überlassen sie schön der Anglerschaff. Und die wird eines Tages dafür dann schön in den Arsch getreten, weil die EU irgendwann den Lachsfang durch Angler einschränken wird,zugunsten der industriellen Fischerei ......wetten?


----------



## BERND2000 (26. Juli 2018)

*AW: Wildlachse in Grönland für 12 Jahre geschützt*



Georg Baumann schrieb:


> Das hat doch nichts mit EU-Regelungen zu tun, oder täusche ich mich?
> 
> In Island wird der von Anglern gefangene Fisch in die Gesamtquote mit eingerechnet. Den Fang müssen die Angler bei den Fischern abliefern und kriegen im Gegenzug ein paar Filets. Das ist aus meiner Sicht zwar eine gute Praxis, aber hat nichts mit dem Fördern des Angelns zu tun, sondern vielmehr dem Schutz der Erwerbsfischer.




Nein Du täuscht dich nicht, denn die Isländer wollen wohl auch zum Schutz Ihrer Fischbestände nicht in die E.U.
 Ich meine das sind regionale Genosenschaften dort, die ähnlich wie Vereinen arbeiten.


 Hilfskräfte die fürs Fangen noch bezahlen, nimmt man sicher gerne auf,da kann man ja doppelt und dreifach am Fisch verdienen.


Die Eigenständigkeit von der E.U scheint den Fischen in Norwegen ja auch gut zu tun.


E.U ist die Fischereination Spanien mit seinen z.T ausgeflagten Fischereiflotten, E.U ist auch Deutschland von Island ja einst vor der U.N der Unterstützung der Piratenfischerei angeklagt und einst mit seiner Hochseefischereiflotte  vor Grönland und Island abfischte, E.U ist (war) England und der Streit mit Island um die Makrelenfischer u.s.w
Letzteres nannte man auch "Makrelen-Krieg"
http://www.spiegel.de/wissenschaft/...-ultimatum-bei-fischfang-quoten-a-946029.html
Vorher gab des drei Kabeljaukriege..
https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kabeljaukriege 


 In Island leben nur 350 000 Einwohner, da hält man wohl eher zusammen.
Viele leben vom Fischfang und der Fischverarbeitung, für sie vielleicht wichtiger wie bei uns die Autoindustrie.#c


 Führt hier eigentlich total zu weit und ich bin auch nur Laie, aber wenn man aus dem Traum Deutschland wäre ein Naturschutzland aufgewacht ist, sieht man vieles anders.




 Es geht ja um den Schutz der Lachse vor Grönland.
 Das man die Fischerei dort auf den Weidegründen unterbindet, wird auch Dänischen, Schwedischen oder Deutschen Lachsen zugute kommen, denn das ist auch Ihre Weide.
Wobei dort regional ja schon lange Fischereirechte der Fischerei durch Lachsfreunde abgekauft werden um die Fischerei dort zu verhindern.


So etwas könnte auch vor Rügen gemacht werden oder gegenüber deutschen Flussfischern die den Laichaal abfischen.
Für den Aal wäre es sinvoller als Besatzgelder, oder der ersuch die Fischer zu erhalten.


----------



## BERND2000 (26. Juli 2018)

*AW: Wildlachse in Grönland für 12 Jahre geschützt*



Ørret schrieb:


> Und warum muss er quotiert werden? Weil Berufsfischer ihn ausbeuten ohne sich meines Wissens in irgendeiner Form an Besatzprogrammen zu beteiligen....das überlassen sie schön der Anglerschaff. Und die wird eines Tages dafür dann schön in den Arsch getreten, weil die EU irgendwann den Lachsfang durch Angler einschränken wird,zugunsten der industriellen Fischerei ......wetten?




Ich glaube nicht das Frankreich, Spanien, England oder Irland Ihre Lachse so abfischen lassen würden.
Dänemark vermutlich auch nicht.
Die Lachse in der Ostsee werden vorrangig aus Schweden, Dänemark und Finnland stammen, die werden wohl heute schon regional durch Andere gefischt.


Gut das die meisten aus unserer Region nach Grönland ziehen um zu fressen, bei uns wären sie bedrohter.
Wobei sich Deutschland ja schon schwertut, die Ursachen Ihres Aussterbens rückgängig zu machen was ja auch teilweise an der Fischer und Beifängen liegt.


----------



## Georg Baumann (26. Juli 2018)

*AW: Wildlachse in Grönland für 12 Jahre geschützt*



bastido schrieb:


> Geht er ja auch, bis auf den welchen Du vor Ort aufisst.
> Um noch einmal zum Thema zu kommen, Lachs ist natürlich auch in der EU (Ostsee) quotiert. https://ec.europa.eu/germany/news/20170829-Fangquoten-Ostsee_de






Danke für die Info! Da war ich zu faul, um google zu bedienen. Schande über mich |rotwerden


----------

